# Used Power Supply for Series 3 TiVo DVR (TCD648250B) - Needs Repair



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a used power supply for a Series 3 TiVo DVR (TCD648250B) for sale. The TiVo part # is SPWR-00008-000 RevA1. It has (at least) three capacitors that are bulging and that will need to be replaced. This power supply was causing audio/video recording issues in my TiVo (after I replaced it with a new power supply, the issues were resolved). I thought someone who knows about soldering might want to repair this and get it working correctly again.

I'm open to any reasonable offer and willing to ship it (just send a PM). Or, I am in the Seattle area if someone wants to meet locally.

Thanks!


----------



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

Please don't make me list this on eBay...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

AVSman said:


> Please don't make me list this on eBay...


You could try putting it on Craigslist.

Wording something to the effect

"If you're handy with a soldering iron, here's a chance to save big!"

When I see how much a new one is selling for

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php

I almost wish I needed one myself.


----------



## AVSman (Mar 17, 2006)

unitron said:


> You could try putting it on Craigslist.
> 
> Wording something to the effect
> 
> ...


Good suggestion. I might try again after the holidays, since attempting to repair dying power supplies isn't at the top of most people's to-do lists right now.


----------

